# When to do a hpt after fet?



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

I am currently on day 10 of an 18 day wait after my 1st medicated fet, the wait is killing me & i am slowly going insane, i've to go to clinic next mon for a blood test but was wondering if any of yous tested at home and on what day? i dont want to test too early but i don't think i can make it until next week

Thanks everyone

ktdoc xx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

i dont advocate early testing however   18dpt et does sound along time!!

how old were your embies when they went back? if they were day 3 then you are 13dpo today so i would wait until at least 16dpo.....however if they were blasts (day5) then you would be 15dpo today so you could test tomorrow  

I'm having a FET around next sat and have been told to start testing 7 days after et, which would make me 12dpo (i did get a BFP 12dpo last time however had an early mc   )

i suppose the question is do you want to remain PUPO as long as you can or find out?   its a tough question....personally im petrified of testing so will avoid it as long as i can!! 

much love & luck for the next few day....here's to a lovely BFP 
Suze xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey there, officially wait till OTD but who am i to say that when i caved in ... all three times !!!!!

As for when to do it, we were told to test when the embryo was 14 days old. We had a day 6 transfer and i tested 8 days after ET. I tested with a first responce and the line was pretty dark by test date ...

with that in mind, i tested when the embied were 10 days old and every day from there. Only because i was due to start school on test day and wanted to prepare myself for the result ...

Let me know how you get on and if i can help just shout
daisy xxxxx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses

I really didn't want to test early but i have been feeling really negative, i have been trying so hard to stay possitive but that has just vanished.  The thought of another 8 days of this is killing me. The embies were 2 days when they were transfered, i will defo wait another few days & if i can i shall avoid the pee stick until test day 

Thanks again xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

i was supposed to wait 14 days, but managed only 8days, and got a result, very faint, but it was there. fingers crossed for you, xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I tested 11 days past transfer - I had a natural FET so was 14dpo.    Good luck!


----------

